# הייתי רוצה לדעת



## Sidjanga

היי מחדש,

אמרו לי שבדרך כלל זה נשמע אדיב מדי בעברית לומר "*הייתי *רוצה (למשל: _לדעת_).." - זה נכון?
(במקום לומר פשוט "אני רוצה..")


תודה.


----------



## just a normal guy

זה כמו 
*I would like* in English or *Je voudrais* in french. It does express, in a certain way, politeness.


----------



## Nunty

האדיבות אינה אנטי-ישראליות! :d זאת שאלה של משלב.​


----------



## Sidjanga

תודה רבה על התשובות!

אני שמחה מאוד לשמוע\לקרוא שהאדיבות אינה אנטי-ישראליות. 

באמת אמרו לי שהיום משתמשים בזה (כמעט) רק אנשים זקנים - וגם לא כולם מהם, אלא רק יחידים מיוחדים - ושנשמע די מיושן ו"אדיב מדי".


אז תודה על הידיעה הטובה*, וסוף שבוע טוב!
______________________
*אומרים את זה, ונשמע טבעי?
​


----------



## אדם

Since I can't read all of the Hebrew, I'd just like to clarify... Would this be correct translations?

הייתי רוצה - I would like
הייתי רוצה לדעת - I would like to know
הייתי רוצה לאכול - I would like to eat

I'm just clarifying because the topic was called "הייתי רוצה לדעת", so I wanted to make sure that the entire phrase doesn't mean what you translated, only the first two words. Am I correct?


----------



## elroy

Yes, you are right on all counts.


----------



## amikama

sigianga said:


> אז תודה על הידיעה הטובה*, וסוף שבוע טוב!
> ______________________
> *אומרים את זה, ונשמע טבעי?​


לא, זה לא נשמע טבעי. אני הייתי אומר "תודה, טוב לדעת".


----------



## sawyeric1

אדם said:


> הייתי רוצה - I would like



But רוצה by itself can mean "would like", so what's the difference?


----------



## aavichai

רוצה is want

and it is like the difference
i want to eat
i would like to eat

they both can be used in the same situation
but they are different style

the latter is also used as something that you cannot do (as in a wish)

הייתי רוצה לעוף
i would like to fly - i wish i would able to fly


----------



## sawyeric1

Is there a register difference between them?


----------



## aavichai

the הייתי רוצה is more like asking

but it is not common to akd that way
as saying הייתי רוצה לאכול
because it is like more wishing something you can't get

it is polite to say הייתי רוצה לדעת wheh you ask someone about something
and actually there is no need for that

i may correct myself here and say that the english "would like" 
is like saying ארצה לדעת
I'd like to know -= ארצה לדעת
i'd be happy to meet you - אשמח לפגוש אותך

and this is more high level - and in writing and also in people who speak nicely

the הייתי רוצה is more like wishing
so i corrent myself and say that the "would like" is not the equivalent of הייתי רוצה


----------

